# Can We Get Some New Ads?



## 1QTPie (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm sick of looking at that bald woman.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 18, 2017)

lolol


----------



## LadyBugsy (Oct 18, 2017)

I’d pay more fees yearly for no ads.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Oct 18, 2017)

Y'all need AD blocker in your life. 

It's free and I see none of the foolishness you speak of on this PAID forum or free ones.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 18, 2017)

Ad blocker for the win, I see zero ads.


----------



## LadyBugsy (Oct 18, 2017)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Y'all need AD blocker in your life.
> 
> It's free and I see none of the foolishness you speak of on this PAID forum or free ones.


Please elaborate.


----------



## aquajoyice (Oct 18, 2017)

Just added Ad-Blocker and it is life! Yaasss!!

Thank-you ladies!


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 18, 2017)

I haven't seen an ad in YEARS! Ad Blocker ftw


----------



## Cien (Oct 18, 2017)

Let me get ad blocker too, because I'm kinda sick of this thinning hair treatment banner that keeps scrolling across the bottom of my phone.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Oct 18, 2017)

LadyBugsy said:


> Please elaborate.



This is what I use on my phone.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Oct 18, 2017)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Y'all need AD blocker in your life.
> 
> It's free and I see none of the foolishness you speak of on this PAID forum or free ones.


Basically!!! I just installed it about a week or so ago and all the foolishness is gone!!


----------



## WhereItsAt (Oct 18, 2017)

YaniraNaturally said:


> This is what I use on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 414141


And this is the exact one I have.


----------



## LadyBugsy (Oct 19, 2017)

YaniraNaturally said:


> This is what I use on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 414141


Thanks so much!


----------



## Feenix (Oct 19, 2017)

I put one on las night after reading this thread and  I am in love...

Not an ad in sight.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 19, 2017)

YaniraNaturally said:


> This is what I use on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 414141



Does it work for Android as well?  Or only on iPhone/Safari?


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 20, 2017)

I need that. I cannot stand the ads that pop up on this sight.  One keeps coming up with a woman for Asians trying to date or singles searching, whatever it said?  Can we stick to hair and beauty please. Or atleast have ads that are relevant to the board.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 20, 2017)

YaniraNaturally said:


> This is what I use on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 414141



Is there one for Android...I have a Samsung Galaxy?


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Oct 20, 2017)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Does it work for Android as well?  Or only on iPhone/Safari?





Smiley79 said:


> Is there one for Android...I have a Samsung Galaxy?



Sorry ladies I have no clue...I don't see why there wouldn't be though.


----------



## soulfusion (Oct 22, 2017)

Just installed Ad Blocker on my phone.  It's a totally different experience not having to deal with all the ads.  Thanks for the information!!


----------



## LadyBugsy (Nov 1, 2017)

Put ad blocker on my phone and now half of the threads don’t make sense. I cannot see certain tweets.


----------



## theRaven (Nov 1, 2017)

Mmm the ads seem to be changing ... maybe the powers that be do listen to us


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 17, 2017)

These ads are driving me bananas. this one is getting on my last nerve.


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 15, 2017)

I have been seeing better ads this week. MUCH better. Thanks for the changes.


----------

